# New Secret Millionaire @ 9:00



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

For those who enjoy this, there's a new series starting tonight at 9:00 on CH.4 :thumb:

Don't mind admitting that once or twice I've been really choked at the end when they're handing the cheques out.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers for the reminder Mark :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one Cheers for the reminder.

The one that really got me was the one in Blackpool. The scrap metal dealer (Secret Millionaire) went into a holiday hospice for terminally ill kids.

When he walked into the room when the little kid with a brain tumour was lying in the bed and he had to leave the room. I dont mind telling you I was sobbing. 

Excellent programme.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Really do hate this programme for what it does to me. Usually a gibbering wreck for ages after it. 
Yep, Blackpool scrappy was a killer. I watched the return visit and it all started again.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i enjoy this show and would love to be in that position one day. where i could help someone in need out like that.

i know the girl from liverpool who has the childcare scheme from the last series. the money they got really helped them. they were able to build a new location from the ground up. and the lady millionaire even gave them all the furniture and paid for all the bills for the first year.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Discount Tech said:


> Nice one Cheers for the reminder.
> 
> The one that really got me was the one in Blackpool. The scrap metal dealer (Secret Millionaire) went into a holiday hospice for terminally ill kids.
> 
> ...


im glad i missed that one. im a single dad and anything to do with kids in pain or terminally ill destroys me. not very manly but there it is lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats what I would do if I won a **** load of money on the lottery, would want to make some less lucky people happy.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> im glad i missed that one. im a single dad and anything to do with kids in pain or terminally ill destroys me. *not very manly *but there it is lol


On the contrary mate - far more 'manly' to be in touch with your feelings than constantly hiding them under some 'facade' :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I love this show and yes it does make me cry a little :thumb:

Cheers for the reminder


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

chisai said:


> Really do hate this programme for what it does to me. Usually a gibbering wreck for ages after it.
> Yep, Blackpool scrappy was a killer. I watched the return visit and it all started again.


Best one so far IMO - True gent he was :thumb:

Even gets his teenage son to go back and clean the yard every month

Cheers for the reminder Mark - I forgot this was on


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> On the contrary mate - far more 'manly' to be in touch with your feelings than constantly hiding them under some 'facade' :thumb:


agreed :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> agreed :thumb:


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how much money is she giving away?! :doublesho hats off to that


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:doublesho

Thats a shed load of wedge


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Serious amount of cash going there. Even considering she had originally committed £40K.
Thought she might have given the others, 1:25, some as well or did I miss a bit?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

She gave 1/25 some yes

and 1 girl £5000 but obviously to be managed by 1/25

If she got £5K it could get messy


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Must have been when I had to go to the door.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Due to work I missed this, will it be repeated as I forgot to set the sky plus??


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Don't forget episode 2 is on in just over 10 minutes :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Viper said:


> Don't forget episode 2 is on in just over 10 minutes :thumb:


Just put it on :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ok, who is going to moan about sponges...

:wall::wall:



:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh no. That poor Jaguar getting washed with that lovely dirty sponge :doublesho


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ok, who is going to moan about sponges...
> 
> :wall::wall:
> 
> ...


hopefully no one, at the end of the day it's a car and I expect the people who are having there car washed and donating couldn't give a rats ass about a few swirl marks, as they have much more important things in life to worry about.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> ok, who is going to moan about sponges...
> 
> :wall::wall:
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Oh no. That poor Jaguar getting washed with that lovely dirty sponge :doublesho


ya plonker..... 

:lol:



wookey said:


> hopefully no one, at the end of the day it's a car and I expect the people who are having there car washed and donating couldn't give a rats ass about a few swirl marks, as they have much more important things in life to worry about.


I hope so... I would have gave them money NOT to wash it!

:lol:

:thumb:

and I would have paid even more for my chest NOT to get waxed!!!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> ya plonker.....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


+1 I would of just donated the money. The bloke getting his eye brows waxed...Ouch!! Fair play


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

3 causes, 2 directly for kids. I really am going to be a gibbering wreck later.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Love this program - think I've seen them all so far and yes it does make me cry sometimes.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

For those coming late to this thread this evening, remember it's on CH4+1 in 15 minutes :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Love this program - think I've seen them all so far and yes it does make me cry sometimes.


It's really good. My partners sat beside me pretending she's not upset!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Told you.
The one that really got to me was the little lass missing out on her childhood,though, I'm sure she doesn't see it that way, hope she enjoys her time with his family.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I love this programme, totaly forgot it was back on last nite and only seen the last 10mins of it :-(


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

If you havent seen it dont read this bit










Am i the only one who thinks he could of given more money to the lady who looks after all those kids, she only got £10k and she does a lot of work

and then the other couple got £50k which i think was unfair on the 10k lady


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

rickparmar said:


> If you havent seen it dont read this bit
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks he could of given more money to the lady who looks after all those kids, she only got £10k and she does a lot of work
> 
> and then the other couple got £50k which i think was unfair on the 10k lady


Should've..could've??

£50K is less than half of what the couple need for their son, the other lady told us her 'treats' generally cost £100, £10K is a huge amount of 'treats'.
The way I see it is that any help is greatly appreciated by the recipients, whether it's 5K,10K or 100K.
Great show.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought he was a bit tight,I really felt sorry for that Girl Sophie poor lass but I laughed when he said he was a Millionaire and her face just said "Yeah right":lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I don't think anyone volunteering to go on the show could ever be called tight Ross  It's 'tight' to not give anything away and blow £5k on a new suit or a watch for yourself.

I kinda see what you mean though - in context of what he gave to the couple for their son's medical treatment it does seem small, but in reality what would thowing even 10 times that amount at her do? 

Trouble is after last week's show where a total of £250k was given away, £5k seems small potatoes, but it's more the level of what normally gets handed out in past series to individuals and not charity organisations.

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Reminder: On tonight @ 9:00 pm :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As usual: On tonight @ 9:00 :thumb: (or 10:00 on CH4+1, obviously)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have it set to record.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ross said:


> I have it set to record.


your not alone, ooh I've just remembered we have some fancy sky HD now, is there a channel 4 HD.......umm channel?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Last one of the series tonight guys, and it's on for half an hour longer for some reason. 

Don't forget :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Mark :thumb:


----------

